# scan at 7w2d - what should i expect to see?



## im_mi

Ive done some googling but i cant seem to find a conclusive idea of what my Flump should look like on the scan at 7w2d, which is how far along ill be when i have my early scan on wednesday. I am assuming a heartbeat should be clearly visible by this time? i am certain of my dates, the most i would be out is a day or two as when we were TTC i was tracking CM etc but not charting temps.

Have any of you girls got scan pics from this time?


----------



## Jellyt

I'm sorry I don't have any pics of mine as my early scan was done at the doctors but what we saw was a tiny bean with a heartbeat at 7+5! I hope everything goes well for you x x x


----------



## babytots

Here you go hun theres a few sites with scan pics on:

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week7

https://www.ob-ultrasound.net/frames.htm

hope it helps. x


----------



## Smiler13

hiya, I could see a flickering heartbeat, but not a shape of a baby at that point. Hope the scan goes really well.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

hey, i had a scan at 7+2 which showed a bean and a heartbeart, my scan at 8+4 beanie had grown so much and was a big lump! my scan yesterday says the beanie is now 5cm, they grow really fast xxx


----------



## bky

At 8+0 mine looked like a gummy bear. I couldn't see a heartbeat at first, but the technician could and pointed it out. It was just a tiny flicker.


----------



## NeyNey

I had a scan at 8 weeks to, looked a little like a blob, but you could see the HB flickering away, and they may turn sound on so you can hear it beating, which is just amazing.

Lots of luck.


----------



## Bingo

I'm due to have another scan on Thursday and according to my scan three weeks ago I should be between eight and nine weeks this Thursday so I'm hoping to see a splodge that is baby and a heart beat. You should see a splodge and a heart beat if you are definitely 7 weeks plus. :happydance:


----------



## Sparklestar

on mine at 7weeks 3 days i can clearly make out the head and body, although it still has a tail, and the heartbeat was clearly visable. xxxx


----------

